# Seattle,Washington Vacation Trip



## pedro47 (Jul 18, 2014)

Seattle, Washington. What are the ten (10) must things to do in Seattle, Washington for a week vacation ?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 18, 2014)

1.  Ferry Ride
2.  Space Needle Observation Deck
3.  Pike Place Market
4.  International District (dim sum @ Jade Garden)
5.  Waterfront Ferris Wheel
6.  Ballard Locks
7.  Woodinville wine tours
8.  Underground Seattle Tour (if you're into touristy things)
9.  Dinner @ The Herbfarm (Woodinville)
10.  Stroll through Myrtle Edwards Park at Sunset


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 18, 2014)

Walk or canoe through the Washington Park Arboretum.  You can rent canoes at the Univ of Washington.
Take the waterfront taxi over to West Seattle and walk Alki.  There's a walking path plus beaches plus lots of people watching.

Sue


----------



## ricoba (Jul 18, 2014)

bjones9942 said:


> 1.  Ferry Ride
> 2.  Space Needle Observation Deck
> 3.  Pike Place Market
> 4.  International District (dim sum @ Jade Garden)
> ...



Spent many happy times as a kid growing up in Seattle at the Locks. Glad to see this on your list.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone !! Do we really need to bring rain gear ?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 18, 2014)

bjones9942 said:


> 1.  Ferry Ride
> 2.  Space Needle Observation Deck
> 3.  Pike Place Market
> 4.  International District (dim sum @ Jade Garden)
> ...



Thanks everyone for you suggestions !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 18, 2014)

Rain gear depends on when you're going.  Right now they're having a heat wave (and I escaped to Mazatlan!).

Are you going Oct through May?  Then you might want to bring an umbrella.  Or just do what we do and dry off when we get inside


----------



## Karen G (Jul 18, 2014)

bjones9942 said:


> Rain gear depends on when you're going. . .
> 
> Are you going Oct through May?  Then you might want to bring an umbrella.  Or just do what we do and dry off when we get inside


I lived in Bellevue, WA, for 25 years and my most used piece of clothing was a light weight, water repellant jacket with a hood that I could flip over my head as needed. It was something like this.Underneath the jacket wear a light weight shirt with maybe a cotton sweater over it, if it's chilly outside. Add some jeans and waterproof shoes and you're good to go.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 18, 2014)

Karen G said:


> I lived in Bellevue, WA, for 25 years and my most used piece of clothing was a light weight, water repellant jacket with a hood that I could flip over my head as needed. It was something like this.Underneath the jacket wear a light weight shirt with maybe a cotton sweater over it, if it's chilly outside. Add some jeans and waterproof shoes and you're good to go.



If there is anything that Cora (my wife) misses about not living in the "NorthWET" it's layered clothing and the layered clothing look.  

Not much call for layered clothing in the sunny drought prone desert zones of LA or Vegas.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 18, 2014)

We are going in August .


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 18, 2014)

You'll usually have good weather in August - but it's Seattle, so I won't guarantee!  Leave the rain gear at home unless the weather channel predicts more than a little drizzle.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 18, 2014)

August should be great, especially this year, since they are in the middle of a heat wave (for them it's a heat wave, for us down here in warmer climes, it's just summer  )

Whenever people used to ask about the best time to come, I'd suggest August to early October and even into mid-Oct.  July can still be rainy (this year the exception) while August warms up and is, or at least in my experience has been a dryer warmer month.  

Enjoy your trip.  Have you been before?  If not, I think you'll be very pleasantly surprised, it is a beautiful city.  Seattle and surrounding areas are lovely when it's not raining.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 18, 2014)

ricoba said:


> August should be great. . . Seattle and surrounding areas are lovely *when it's not raining*.


I agree!


----------



## lawduck (Jul 19, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Seattle, Washington. What are the ten (10) must things to do in Seattle, Washington for a week vacation ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.



Although I'm not usually a big museum person, two of my favorites are in the Seattle area:

   The Museum of Flight at Boeing Field (a must see IMO). 
   The Museum of Glass (aka Chihuly museum) in Tacoma (if you have any       interest in glass art).


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! That sound awesome.


----------



## SunLover2 (Jul 19, 2014)

Seattle is on my places I want to visit list - where are you staying?  I haven't seen Time shares there but I'm not as experienced as many on the TUG


----------



## Karen G (Jul 19, 2014)

SunLover2 said:


> I haven't seen Time shares there


 The only one I'm aware of is  The Camlin.


----------



## geoand (Jul 19, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> Walk or canoe through the Washington Park Arboretum.  You can rent canoes at the Univ of Washington.
> Take the waterfront taxi over to West Seattle and walk Alki.  There's a walking path plus beaches plus lots of people watching.
> 
> Sue



Great Place to take photo of Seattle skyline!!!!  oops, forgot to say West Seattle area for photo op.

Another is from Queen Anne Hill.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 19, 2014)

SunLover2 said:


> Seattle is on my places I want to visit list - where are you staying?  I haven't seen Time shares there but I'm not as experienced as many on the TUG



We are staying @ The Hotel Monaco.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 19, 2014)

geoand said:


> Queen Anne Hill.



Our son and his bride will be married at Parson Garden here in a couple of weeks. Beautiful place!

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Jul 19, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> We are staying @ The Hotel Monaco.



Looks like a nice location.  You'll be able to walk a lot of places from there.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Looks like a nice location.  You'll be able to walk a lot of places from there.



I hope so the primary objective is to visit the University; where my god son is employed. He likes this City as opposed to the City of Boston.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 19, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> I hope so the primary objective is to visit the University; where my god son is employed. He looked this City as opposed to the City of Boston.



To visit the University you will need to drive as it would be quite a long walk.   Eight minutes by car, over an hour by foot.

What I meant by walkable is that you can get to Pike's Market, Pioneer Square, and probably to a monorail terminal that will take you out to the Space Needle.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Luanne said:


> To visit the University you will need to drive as it would be quite a long walk.   Eight minutes by car, over an hour by foot.
> 
> What I meant by walkable is that you can get to Pike's Market, Pioneer Square, and probably to a monorail terminal that will take you out to the Space Needle.



Please forgive me for miss spelling some words in the above thread.

I am not planning on driving. I will be escorted around The University by my god son.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 19, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Please forgive me for miss spelling some words in the above thread.
> 
> I am not planning on driving. I will be escorted around The University by my god son.



I was just saying that in order to get to the University from where you are staying the best way will be by car.

Have a good trip.  I love Seattle.

Just to mention, one of the best meals (lunch) that I've had in Seattle was at Pike's Market at Uli's Famous Sausage.  It's a tiny little place and you may end up sharing a table with other people.  They have platters of 2, 3 and 5 links that you can choose which sausages you want (and they come with sides).  My dd and I split one of the platters when we went there.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I was just saying that in order to get to the University from where you are staying the best way will be by car.
> 
> Have a good trip.  I love Seattle.
> 
> Just to mention, one of the best meals (lunch) that I've had in Seattle was at Pike's Market at Uli's Famous Sausage.  It's a tiny little place and you may end up sharing a table with other people.  They have platters of 2, 3 and 5 links that you can choose which sausages you want (and they come with sides).  My dd and I split one of the platters when we went there.



Thanks I will add this to my list.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone for some outstanding suggestions.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 20, 2014)

Speaking of food ... If you like Indian food, while in Seattle you should have lunch at Pabla.  It's on 2nd Avenue between Pike and Pine streets.  Excellent lunch buffet!

Ok, here's the scoop on remembering the streets in downtown Seattle.

Jesus Christ Made Seattle Under Protest.


J = Jefferson and James
C = Cherry and Columbia
M = Marion and Madison
S = Spring and Seneca
U = University and Union
P = Pike and Pine

Works from South to North.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 20, 2014)

bjones9942 said:


> Speaking of food ... If you like Indian food, while in Seattle you should have lunch at Pabla.  It's on 2nd Avenue between Pike and Pine streets.  Excellent lunch buffet!
> 
> Ok, here's the scoop on remembering the streets in downtown Seattle.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the streets suggestions for downtown Seattle. I only get lost when I arrive at my final destination.

I also, understand that people in Seattle eat healthy meals unlike Easterners who loved red meat and fast foods.


----------



## jont (Jul 20, 2014)

lawduck said:


> Although I'm not usually a big museum person, two of my favorites are in the Seattle area:
> 
> The Museum of Flight at Boeing Field (a must see IMO).
> The Museum of Glass (aka Chihuly museum) in Tacoma (if you have any       interest in glass art).



There is a Chihuly Museum at the base of the space needle which is awesome. We also enjoyed the ferry to Bainbridge.


----------



## presley (Jul 20, 2014)

jont said:


> There is a Chihuly Museum at the base of the space needle which is awesome.



It really is awesome.  I'm so glad I was able to see it.

When we visited the Space Needle, we only planned to be there a few hours.  So, we only did the Needle, the Chihuly museum and I believe there was a large tent of vendors that we walked through.  However, I regretted not being able to spend a full day there after seeing the other museums there, that would we have enjoyed having time to visit.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2014)

presley said:


> It really is awesome.  I'm so glad I was able to see it.
> 
> When we visited the Space Needle, we only planned to be there a few hours.  So, we only did the Needle, the Chihuly museum and I believe there was a large tent of vendors that we walked through.  However, I regretted not being able to spend a full day there after seeing the other museums there, that would we have enjoyed having time to visit.



If you are into music be sure to see the EMP Museum which has both Scifi and music.  It's near the Space Needle as well.  Very unusual building.

http://www.empmuseum.org/


----------



## eal (Jul 20, 2014)

I second the suggestion to check out the Woodinville wineries.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 20, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> I also, understand that people in Seattle eat healthy meals unlike Easterners who loved red meat and fast foods.



Well then, find yourself a Dick's drive-in and go crazy!  (not the one on lower Queen Anne - it's surprisingly less greasy).  In addition, there's a really good Italian-American restaurant in Post Alley (right at the Pike Place Market) called 'The Pink Door' (http://thepinkdoor.net/).  They have the best cioppino, and a lot of people swear by their lasagna.  Currently Sunday and Monday nights have entertainment in the dining room - it's a hoot.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2014)

bjones9942 said:


> In addition, there's a really good Italian-American restaurant in Post Alley (right at the Pike Place Market) called 'The Pink Door' (http://thepinkdoor.net/).  They have the best cioppino, and a lot of people swear by their lasagna.  Currently Sunday and Monday nights have entertainment in the dining room - it's a hoot.



Tried the Pink Door the last time I was in Seattle.  Had heard so much about it and frankly I was underwhelmed.  I don't know if it's what we ordered (and I can't even remember what it was).

We did really like the Tap House Grill.  That's a good place if you're into beer.

http://taphousegrill.com/


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 20, 2014)

jont said:


> There is a Chihuly Museum at the base of the space needle which is awesome. We also enjoyed the ferry to Bainbridge.



This ferry & the Chihuly Museum trip confined.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 20, 2014)

eal said:


> I second the suggestion to check out the Woodinville wineries.



The Woodinville wineries trip confined.


----------



## jont (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice! enjoy your trip


----------



## eman072509 (Jul 30, 2014)

When you go to Pike Place, see if you can find the bubble gum wall.  There is also the first Starbucks store at Pike Place.  And you have to watch the guys throwing fish. (look it up on youtube.)

The other thing I've always wanted to do is the "Ride the Duck" tour.  

I grew up in Snohomish, WA about 15 miles north of Seattle.  Love Seattle.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 30, 2014)

eman072509 said:


> When you go to Pike Place, see if you can find the bubble gum wall.  There is also the first Starbucks store at Pike Place.  And you have to watch the guys throwing fish. (look it up on youtube.)
> 
> The other thing I've always wanted to do is the "Ride the Duck" tour.
> 
> I grew up in Snohomish, WA about 15 miles north of Seattle.  Love Seattle.



Thanks for a great suggestion !!


----------

